# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مصرف ریتالین و پروویجیل و....

## bahram777

نظرتون راجع به مصرف این دارو ها برای بیشتر درس خوندن چیه واگه تجربه مصرف دارین بگید واینکه بدون نسخه چه جوری میشه تهیه کرد؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> نظرتون راجع به مصرف این دارو ها برای بیشتر درس خوندن چیه واگه تجربه مصرف دارین بگید واینکه بدون نسخه چه جوری میشه تهیه کرد؟


موضوعات مشابه:

ریـتالـین یا قرص تمرکز چیست؟
بیداری درشب امتحان به قیمت مرگ
افزایش ۵۰ درصدی اعتیاد برای یک نمره بالاتر!
قرص شب امتحاني

.

دوپینگ طبیعی

----------


## JoKeR

من از وقتی یادم میاد بدلیل adhd ریتالین مصرف میکنم.
گه از رو اجبار نبود هیچ وقت مصرف نمیکردم.

اولین بار که مصرف میکنی نئشگی شدیدی میاره و خیلی آدم رو سر خوش میکنه و کلا به زندگی امید وار میشی احساس میکنی اگه از همین الان تلاش کنی میتونی نفر اول کنکور بشی.... ( دیدید تو بعضی از پستا ******* بی ربط میگم؟؟ دقیقا بعد از مصرف ریتالین خوشی میزنه زیر دلم  مسخره بازی در میارم :Y (480):  شنگول منگول میشم :Y (459):  :Y (576): )
اگه به فاصله 5 ساعت هر بار یدونه مصرف کنی 12 ساعت از رو کتاب پا نمیشی... تمرکز و حوصله رو فوق العاده افزایش میده :Y (623): 


اما بعد از اتمام اثر اینارو براتون به یادگار میزاره:

خماری.... آشفتگی و افسردگی ... سردرد شدید :Y (546):  ... خواب آلودگی و عدم تمرکز :Y (609): 

اینا میشه تحمل کرد ولی یه چیزی هست که نمیشه به راحتی از کنارش گذشت:

یه بار که خوردی و باهاش درس خوندی دیگه بدون اون نمیتونی 5 دقیقه هم درس بخونی :Y (661): 
این به جهنم... من خودم همچین مشکلی نداشتم ولی اکثر دوستام از 5 میلی گرم شروع کردن و مصرفشون به 80 و 90 رسیده... بدنتون هر روز به دوز جدید عادت میکنه.

الته یادتون نره من طبق دستور و نظر پزشک از 8 سالگی مصرف میکنم.... ( از بچگی معتاد و قرصی بودیما :Y (409): )

پرویجیل(مدافینیل) هم در ایران نایاب و قیمتش نجومی هست.
چند ماه مصرف کردم ولی تاثیری بر تمرکزم نداشت فقط بیخوابم میکرد و روز بعدش انگار داشتن مغزت رو با اره برقی در میاوردن.  :Y (712): 


در ضمن  اونایی که ریتالین مصرف میکنن دیگه کافئین و قهوه روشون اثر نداره.


در آخر باید بگم که حتما مصرف کنید خیلی عالیه خیلی هم حال میده... میدونم بعضیا که برای کنکور میخونن عاشق دوپینگ هستن و تا نخورن و به عوارضش گرفتار نشن کرمشون نمیخوابه پس برید زود تست کنید و بفهمید چه بلاییه. :Y (407): 



عرض دیگری ندارم  سوالی داشتید در خدمتیم  :Y (480):

----------

